
Shopify CEO attempts to defend continued hosting of Breitbart’s online store - doppp
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/09/shopify-ceo-attempts-to-defend-continued-hosting-of-breitbarts-online-store/
======
DarkKomunalec
"First, Shopify cannot actually “censor” anything since it’s not a state
agency or organization, and is not legally bound to provide a platform to
anyone.."

Non-government censorship is legal, but still censorship.

